# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Bodeus (7. März 2012)

Wer gerne Cataclysm umsonst haben möchte und zudem gerne einen Char auf lvl 80 gepusht haben will, der kann mir gerne eine PN mit seinem B-Net Account schicken, dann geben ich gerne meine Rolle der Auferstehung frei.


----------

